# Imperial Guard Orders Help



## Radcliffe (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello, I am new to imperial guard, but after reading the codex and trying to understand the rules I have come across something that seems to good to be true, but might not be as good as I think or is allowed none the less. In addition I am sorry if I posted this in the wrong place or it has been discussed already.

If you are getting shot at and use the order to go to ground, can you then the next turn use Get Back in The Fight and shoot as normal ? In addition is Incoming used when being shot at or on your turn? Thank you for any help. :]


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

yes you can use get back in the fight to get up ad be normal, and Incoming is used in your shooting phase, so its not that good


----------



## jjakaalbinoboy (May 24, 2012)

Yeah it's a good strategy, you have to try and anticipate when a units going to be in trouble.


----------



## ARMYguy (Feb 8, 2012)

So if i use go to ground on a unit, it cant fire that turn, but can it fire the next turn either?


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Going to ground is for one turn, you pretty much take it after you are shot at (as far as I remember). After that you are essentially pinned for a turn. In your case you can use get back in the fight to allow them to act normally.


----------



## jjakaalbinoboy (May 24, 2012)

Example:
IG Turn A: HWT is about to get gunned down in the opponents next shooting phase so you order it to go to ground in your shooting phase.
Opponent Turn A: They shoot at your HWT that has gone to ground.
IG Turn B: You use a special order to get back in the fight and the HWT acts as normal. If this is failed or not done the HWT would not be able to do anything in this phase either.


----------

